# PS3 - Bluetooth Headset - Change Password



## DrVader (May 28, 2009)

Hi, I have a ps3 bluetootheadset and I was wondering if there was any waywe could change the defaut device password. I have looked in all the documentation that came with it and I couldnt find this information anywhere.
Thank you for your time...


----------

